# 2006 E92 Base system - looking to add Alpine (65410445684)



## CryptoM (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a base audio system in my newly purchased 2006 E92 325i, so far the sound system is the only disappointing thing with the car. 

The head unit is a BMW Professional, no tweeters and no amp in the boot.

I have looked and come across what seems the best solution for me. Adding the Alpine retro upgrade kit at £340 from BMW and installing myself.

I'm hoping that members may be able to offer some advice. 

So far as I understand it my main problem is the head unit. As it is a professional HU it wont or can't connect to the Alpine kit. 

I'm not sure if I can get the professional head unit encoded to HiFi so it will work with the Alpine kit?

If getting it encoded isn't an option then if I buy the business head unit will this work with the Alpine kit?

Any help other members can offer would be much appreciated


----------



## CryptoM (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought it would help you guys if you had the BMW install guide I have been reading so you can see what I am asking in more detail.

Attached PDF appears to be the BMW retro fit docs, hence my question about re-coding (as it mentions in the PDF). 

Also is this something I could do myself with a laptop and ISTA/P software or only at a BMW dealer?


----------



## CryptoM (Jun 13, 2016)

WOW!
Perhaps I should've stuck with the Mercedes CLS?

On the Merc forums they tend to offer some advice even for n00bs?

Shameful 180 views and not one snippet of advice


----------



## KhaosKid (Jul 4, 2016)

I have the professional headunit in a 2011 e90 and the alpine upgrade kit was not a problem.

Note that there is a kit specifically made for the pre 09/2010 production date E90's which you will need - this kit will require some splicing to install

I belieive the pre 09/2010 cars with bmw professional radio cannot be coded... and doesn't need coding so you should be fine!

P.S. there is a ton of info on this kit on these and other bmw forums. I put up a review of the kit on e90post.com under the same username


----------

